# [Project] L3p D3sk



## l3p (Oct 22, 2010)

*[Project] L3p D3sk (Check the 2013 Update!)*







---> 2013 Update! <---


Hi there

I'm quite new to this forum, but since they liked my build at some Dutch hardware sites, i wanted to post it here too.

My other build came to an end and didn't know what to improve, but my old desk almost fell apart.






Really want to thank Pascal for his pc-in-a-desk idea. After seeing it I couldn't even sleep that night 

I started sketching it with Google Sketchup
After 9 hours of non-stop drawing it finally had some shape.





































Hardware to be used:
(Most of it comes out of my old build)







Intel Core i7 980X @ 4.5 Ghz
Corsair Dominator GT 6GB DDR3-2000 CL7 (Elpida) @ 2000 7-7-7-20-1T
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
2 x ASUS GTX580
ASUS Xense
Sennheiser Xense
Highpoint RocketRAID 3560 24x SATA-300 2 GB
Bigfoot Networks™ Killer™ 2100 Gaming Network Card
1x Intel 510 120GB
3x Corsair F60 raid0
6x Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000 2TB raid5
2x Optiarc AD-7241S-0B
2 x Coolermaster Silent Pro 700W
Dell U2711 27″ IPS
2x Dell 1703 FPt 17″ portrait

Blocks
1 x EK Supreme HF Nickel CPU Block
2 x EK-FC580 GTX – Nickel
2 x EK-FC580 GTX Backplate – Nickel plated
1 x EK RAM Dominator Nickel
1 x EK-FB RE3 – Nickel
1 x EK-FB RE3 – TOP Acetal – Level 2
2 x Bitspower HDD Acetal Liquid Cooling Block – Silver

Pumps
2 x Laing D5-MCP655
2 x Bitspower D5/MCP655 Mod Pump Top V2
2 x Bitspower Black Sparkle D5/MCP655 Mod Kit

Reservoir
1 x Aquacomputer Aquatube G1/4 brass

Radiator
1 x Aquacomputer evo 1080

Fans

6 x Nanoxia DX Series 120MM DX12 - 1200RPM @ 5V
11 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120MM 1450RPM @ 12V

Fittings etc

24 x Bitspower Black Sparkle Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter
16 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary 90 Degree IG1/4 Adapter
12 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 naar G1/4 (2x OD) Verbindingsstuk
10 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Stop Fitting
8 x Bitspower Black Sparkle 13MM (1/2) Schroeffitting – G1/4
6 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary 90 Degree ID 1/4 Adapter
6 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 IG1/4 Extender
4 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Five Rotary Snake-Style Dual IG1/4 Adapter
4 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary 45 Degree IG1/4 Adapter
2 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Triple Rotary Mini Snake-Style Dual IG1/4 Adapter
1 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Triple Rotary Snake-Style Dual IG1/4 Adapter
1 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary IG1/4 Extender
5 x Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 5-Slots (SLI/CF)
8 x Bitspower Silver Shining 2xG1/4″ Fillport
2 x Bitspower Silver Shining G1/4 naar G1/4 (2x OD) Verbindingsstuk Mini
2 x Bitspower Matt Black 2xG1/4″ Fillport
2 x Bitspower Matt Black 13MM (1/2)Schroeffitting – G1/4
1 x Koolance INS-FM17 Coolant Flow Meter & Adapter Board INS-FM17
2 x Thermosensor G1/4 2x ID In-Line met Display (blue)
2 x Colder 13MM (1/2) Snelkoppeling Set
2 m Tygon R3400 1/2 ID Black
2 m Tygon R3603 1/2 ID Clear
3 L Feser One Cooling Fluid – UV Acid Green


I'm also gonna use my old cooling again since it works superb.
It's a 1080 radiator under my floor from my house, right in the corner where my pc is.
My water temperature in wintertime is around 18 degrees, in the summer it's around 23 degrees.























*Here some Youtube movies:*

*Underground radiator*




*The Final Fill-up*




*Silence of the L3p D3sk*





*Click here for the post with the high resolution photo's from the almost finished desk.*


Sponsored by:


----------



## l3p (Oct 22, 2010)

Since im already busy with this project for 3 months now, here are all the pics in one post.

Started with an Aluminium plate of 1850x990x3











Plates for the mainboard tray, hdd tray, pump/res tray and cable plate
















The bearer ring to hold my desk










Been to an other company to make a logo










And back to welding  




















Plasmacutter to make some cable holes










End of the first long day 





Creating a logo (was just a try, worked out well)











Made some holes for the lcd's for the in and outgoing water temperature, and for the logo






Had to make some changes to let my knees fit 






Fitting the trays with sound isolation under it.











I love packages !






Thought the buttons would the same, gonna change for 2 big one's now.






Sound isolating for under my trays.






My best friend welding






Holes for the Bitspower fanguards
Both sides will have 3x 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450 rpm op 5V
Underground will be 9x 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450 rpm op 12V @ the 1080 radiator











Thats me !





















"Rough" work is done
















A Bitspower Black Sparkle Ashtray 











So brought the d3sk back home









































Gonna use the backplate of an old lianli. (Thanks brother in law !)











Fitting, measuring and hanging











The battlefield.































Just playing around 
















New toy arrived






Fitting and measuring, pff 






Forgot a hole 






So made it bigger






Mess outside






Made 2 extra 120mm fan holes in the cable-space, cause i decided my psu will come there too.
And made the hole for the lianli backplate.











Bitspower !











And building everything back for the hole picture


----------



## l3p (Oct 22, 2010)

Some more pictures 

Shopping time






Measuring the last holes.






And more measuring






Muscle pain !






Rear = ready






And the front !











Hiding cables, what a nasty job.






Scythe fanguards, maybe temporary






Need sata ? 






Topview











Getting tired when i see this again






Filled up !











Youtube - Filling it up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfRiu3UnKTA

Hiding Sata(n) !  





















And lift of






Testrun 1











Temperatures are better then in my Corsair 800D 






Now first some rest behind my d3sk, before it goes to the powdercoater 





















Found a nice connector for the Bulgin power and reset button to be disconnected easily.
















Now that they will be above my desk, i wont be to lazy to start working again on the inside of the desk 































That's me !











Done for today


----------



## l3p (Oct 22, 2010)

I want to thank Bitspower for sponsoring me at this project, specially Vincent !





And some new hardware 





























Supreme HF Nickel + Chrome 





















I'll add these in my loop the next time


----------



## afw (Oct 22, 2010)

Sub'd ..... massive build ...  ... just brilliant ...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 22, 2010)

heel mooi


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2010)

sub'd must be nice to have all that equipment available, gonna be an epic build!


----------



## l3p (Oct 22, 2010)

This is how i drain my loop 





Stripping time !





And building it up again with a bitspower mb block, and i rotated my EK HF 
This is because i forgot i needed to rotate it when the flow comes from the other side compared to my other build.





Rubbertaped the borders, because the coating will come a few months later





How my Raidcard looked like






And how it looks now 









Bitspower block





Rubber tape looks grey, but its because of the flash, normally its black 









Till the next little update


----------



## l3p (Oct 26, 2010)

Some stuff from Highflow.nl





Other mem set to play some with the fsb for a 24/7 OC





And some OC results

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1059370_l3p_cpu_z_core_i7_980x_4900_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...tage___performance_radeon_hd_5970_35184_marks

Been running with this without any problems for 2 weeks now.







Blue 2 x 120 cm SMD Led + UV 3 x 120 cm SMD Led
Personally i like this the most

















New set of Corsair mem





First time playing with plexi


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazing stuff!

When do you start powder coating , and when will you get it back ?


----------



## ToB1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice project!


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh my stars is that awesome!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2010)

HOLY MOLY!

That is all.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think I could even design this let alone build it!

Very nice work man; it's awesome to see people put love into things they do.  And then share it with lots of pictures


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 29, 2010)

Sickest build I have ever seen.


----------



## l3p (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally found some time for a little update 

Package came in this morning
Found a Corsair Dominator GT 2000mhz CL7 elpida set.
















Looks easy, but isn't 






Old and new set












Also added an UV Led strip behind the logo to lighten it up some more.

Without UV Led





With UV LED





Without UV Led





With UV LED


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

all that i can say is wow and i hope you own that house lol!


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 30, 2010)

That... was.... beautiful.


----------



## l3p (Oct 30, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> all that i can say is wow and i hope you own that house lol!



You mean cause of the holes in the floor ?
No problem it's my own house


----------



## esberelias (Oct 31, 2010)

this is awesome man! awesome work


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2010)

Freak'n awesome! Best build I have seen yet


----------



## l3p (Nov 4, 2010)

Got something nice from a friend @ Highflow.nl forum.
Hope it'll fit


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 4, 2010)

frikin amazing!!!!!

are you not worried about that dirt/dust clogging your rads?


----------



## l3p (Nov 4, 2010)

Nope it only eats spiders


----------



## n-ster (Nov 4, 2010)

Why don't you live in the USA or Canada? I would have stolen you L3pdesk  or at least asked you to make me one at a fair price...

How many hours did it take to build the desk itself? and how much cost in material?


----------



## l3p (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont know exactly but if i did another one i guess like 100 hours ?
Material wasn't that expensive cause i know some ppl in the alu and glass world.
But i guess for some1 else around 1200 euro


----------



## n-ster (Nov 4, 2010)

wow thats.... EXPENSIVE lol...


----------



## l3p (Nov 10, 2010)

I needed a new desk and a new case, it costed me around 600 euro's so thats not too expensive i think


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 10, 2010)

Incredible.. LOVE IT.


----------



## l3p (Nov 12, 2010)

Found a piece of window film/foil @ work and just had to try it 

-When the Leds are off, the desk should be normal black

-When the Leds are on everything should be visible.

I know this is the wrong foil, but it was only to test how it looks.
In 3 days im getting some foil samples from a friend to test further.

















And bought some blocks from a friend, im totally in love with plexi now


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 12, 2010)

sweet!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 12, 2010)

OMFG! 

Are you going to try maybe some different tints ?

Like a green or a blue ?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats on making it to the front page of [H] !


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2010)

This is the absolute most amazing thing my eyes have ever laid on. 




I can only dream I had the skill and funds to do a project like this of my own. Simply exhilarating.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 13, 2010)

that has to be the coolest looking setup ive ever seen


----------



## l3p (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks alot guys ! 

(Don't forget it isn't finished yet  )


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 13, 2010)

l3p said:


> Thanks alot guys !
> 
> (Don't forget it isn't finished yet  )





how much longer you think till it is finished?


----------



## l3p (Nov 13, 2010)

Well i still got some plans, but since i got a nice 3 week old daughter the big changes are on hold for a month.

- need to build in a third D5, so i can run with 3 pumps on speedsetting 1 (completely silent)
- still need to do the plate under my HDD's, extra holes for the sata cables etc.
- Still need to take up the HDD waterblocks in my loop.

And maybe even: 

- A second Gpu, either an extra 5970, or even 2 x gtx580 (Depends on some nice ppl  )
- For that i want an other PSU too (Depends on some nice ppl  )

After all that the desk still needs to be powdercoated in matt black.
But i have to finish all the other things first before i can do that.
And to let it be powdercoated i need to take 2 days off from work for building it out and in after coating


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 18, 2010)

cool i saw your system also on the highflow forums


----------



## l3p (Nov 20, 2010)

The window foil idea isn't working out very well yet.
And a real B#$@ to get the glue off the glass afterwards 

Bought some second hand BP fittings from a friend, so i don't come short when building in the extra pump, mosfet blocks and hdd in the loop.
Also cleaned up my own leftovers.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 21, 2010)

love that pump!


----------



## l3p (Nov 22, 2010)

Never build a website before, but this week i took some time for it.
All my Builds, Mods and other stuff together.





Feel free to leave a message


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 23, 2010)

you've never done a website before and it came out that well? 

I congratulate you on your unrivaled ability at doing anything computer related


----------



## l3p (Nov 25, 2010)

And here the update of a full day scrubbing and tightening Bitspower ..

Cleaning the glass after testing with windowfoil.






Clean again.






Breaking it down.






Removed teh old SMD leds.






Ohhh no !






Oh never mind






Been puzzling for 1.5 hours before i had the right combination.






Cleaning time.











Dirt !












L3pping the 980x 






Wtf MX-4, did i order that ?!






Thanks for the MX-4 Freddy !   





















30 seconds @ P400 already tired 






5 Minutes P400 - Total 5 Minutes






5 Minutes P400 - Total 10 Minutes






10 Minutes P400 - Total 20 Minutes






10 Minutes P400 - Total 30 Minutes






15 Minutes P400 - Total 45 Minutes






10 Minutes P600 - Total 55 Minutes






10 Minutes P800 - Total 1 hours en 5 Minutes






10 Minutes P1000 - Total 1 hours en 15 Minutes






10 Minutes P1500 - Total 1 hours en 25 Minutes






15 Minutes P2000 - Total 1 hours en 40 Minutes






20 Minutes P2500 - Total 2 hours






Had to play some with the cam 































Results

Idle










Stressed











And finally ...  






Building it back asap, im tired 






And some pics.






















I hope it were enough pictures


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 25, 2010)

Holy crap there's no way I'd have the balls to take sandpaper to my $1000 CPU.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2010)

Even me, Mr. "Pulled the core out of my 6000+ trying to delid it" (when they were actually still worth a little) and Mr "tried to burn down my house with an unsupervised, straight wired tec", doesn't have enough balls to lap my 980x. lol

And the mess in that block is exactly why I do not use additives or colorings in my loops. They aren't worth it. Straight distilled water with a piece of pure silver in the res is all I use. If I want color, I use colored tubes.


----------



## l3p (Nov 25, 2010)

I really don't see any danger in lapping a cpu if you handle it right

The cpu block looks very dirty, but its the flasher that lightens up the UV-active fluid


----------



## l3p (Nov 26, 2010)

I made an how-to lap your cpu at www.l3p.nl

I was curious about the temperatures @ stock speeds.
Can't wait till it starts to freeze in Holland


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice temps there


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 26, 2010)

Moar!!!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2010)

l3p said:


> I really don't see any danger in lapping a cpu if you handle it right
> 
> The cpu block looks very dirty, but its the flasher that lightens up the UV-active fluid



It's not the danger of lapping that concerns me, it's the killing of the warranty that concerns me, since I can't afford to replace it in case I get a little carried away OCing. lol.

And to me, anything at all in the block is bad, thus the reason I only use distilled water.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 28, 2010)

OMFG this is epic! Sick setup. You might inspire me to build a new setup.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman (Dec 2, 2010)

Man that sure is one of the Best Desk Mods I Have ever seen , very Impressive indeed


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

> @ l3p



I have one question for you sir...what do you do for a living?


----------



## l3p (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Jolly, Reventon 



Here's some info t77snapshot

http://www.l3p.nl/about/


----------



## l3p (Dec 5, 2010)

Still figuring out how to solve this little problem.
When i started building the desk i made small holes in the backplate, thought it would be enough.







Never thought about the 4x sata + 2x molex per hole at the right side of the desk. 






Thinking of making one big hole between the 2 sets of hdd's in the backplate and turn around one set.
So all cables go through one big hole.






Also tested again with some mirrorfoil.






But im quiting with this idea ..
It's either mirroring too much, or darkening too much, can't find a way between them without losing the nice sight at the hardware.






And some random pics, love to play with it  
















Should turn it around a bit so i see 3 rings.











http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0298130/








And thanks to Vin-Tech i can start sleeving the ugly red sata cables .


----------



## Cryof (Dec 7, 2010)

Dude your entire set-up and the documentation of your rig is just rediculous. Made an account on these forums just to say great job. /envy


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Cryof said:


> Dude your entire set-up and the documentation of your rig is just rediculous. /envy



+1


----------



## l3p (Dec 7, 2010)

Cryof said:


> Dude your entire set-up and the documentation of your rig is just rediculous. Made an account on these forums just to say great job. /envy



Well ... Thanks man


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

LoL.

It looks realyl good dude, and the cost of the entire project is nothing to sniff out...looks like you spent alot of time figuing this one out, so muc hrespect, dude. 

I am very jealous of your desk. Maybe you should be selling them?


----------



## l3p (Dec 9, 2010)

Small update 


My Corsair HX1000 probably died 






Glad that some1 could help me out with his spare PSU so i could find the problem.

And yes .. Other psu, and voltages were normal again.
















Found something i maybe want to use to lift the glass.

Bitspower Shiny Silver Hinge.











And got the ordered relay to switch all my leds and lighting with one Bulgin momentary switch











And some tests offcourse.
Found a weird problem with the tempsensors.
When i switch them in hand mode, they work fine, but when i use the momentary switch the sensors become blue but don't show the temperature.
Hmm ...






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEjUQ--RclA


And tomorrow ...

A very very nice present from the best European hardware and cooling shop !  Couldn't be timed better


----------



## l3p (Dec 10, 2010)

Lighting will have to wait a few days 

For 10 years i always used the "better" soundcards.
But the last year i used onboard, somehow i didn't like it.

And last week my eye fell on the Asus Xense.
I fell in love instantly !
Specially cause it would fit perfectly in the desk with the chrome look.
So i was already saving some money for it.

But then ....

My PSU died ... And we can't run without it
Xense dream gone 

Then i got a wonderful mail from Freddy from Highflow

Going to try to build it in this weekend.
Here some unpacking pictures.







































































































Freddy ... You're the best ! 




Cool down your PC and Get Low Temps with HighFlow!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't blame you on wanting a sound card. On-board sounded bad to you because on-board actually DOES sound bad. lol.

And that is a killer psu. I love how all the cables are modular. Makes custom cabling so much easier. I wish my Enermax 1250 was like that.


----------



## l3p (Dec 11, 2010)

Could get it done in one day, after modding from 09:00 till 23:00 
So all i can do is a movie of the mess here at the moment 


L3p D3sk - Update 11-12-10 - Silverstone ST1500 + Asus Xense + Hdd watercooling + Sleeving


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 12, 2010)

Epic - I wish I could do something with my hands and create something, much props.


----------



## l3p (Dec 12, 2010)

And here the promised update 

2 days from 09:00 till 23:00 and 10:00 till 17:00

Still seems like nothing has changed  ^^



Breaking down already took a few hours 






Too small holes for those cables.






couldn't find those cables in another color 






Removed the hdd stickers.






Ready to take off.






Like a bomb exploded.






measuring and drilling.






Changing the tempsensors.
This is so i can put them at the in and outlet  in the desk.
I can measure the in and outgoing temperatures more accurate then.






Pff it still works 






Aluminium rain.






Sleeved the ugly red sata cables. Thanks Vin-Tech !





Cutouts for the dvd-r drives.






BP bucket.






Done.






Further on with the loop.






Tempsensors mounted, just a tiny piece of barb.






Sleeved cables sleeved again  










Now the worst part, connecting the cables again and placing the new PSU.






Also done.






Custom made molex of 1.30m for the Asus Xense.






piece by piece ....






New molex for the "underground fans cable".






lol 






Ready to fill it up.






Almost done filling the new loop.






wtf, ghosts in my res ...






Loop running, all thats left getting the pc running.






Wow, it booted, luckily i got normal voltages now.






Almost forgot the extra hole for the bulgin switch for the lighting 






First temporary, later with sleeve.






They work !
Power switch/power led  --  Reset switch/hddled  --  Lighting switch/lichting led






Screens off






Works like a charm.






Hdd temps lowered 17-20 degrees.






Still in love 






It fits 
You can also see the Xense molex






Pc heats up the water with 1.7 degrees.






Hmm needs some polishing.






Perfect spot for the Sennheiser Xense 






Ready to type this update !















All made possible by my wife, me and Freddy


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang man, I love these pictures and watching this entire thing come together (again? lol)


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet updates


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 13, 2010)

awesome sauce!


----------



## l3p (Dec 19, 2010)

As promised, the fill-up movie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdGaPg4VJpY


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 20, 2010)

You sir and your computer are pure unfiltered *WIN!*

P.S. Merry Christmas!


----------



## l3p (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks man, merry X-Mas too


----------



## l3p (Dec 30, 2010)

Had some problems switching all the leds in my desk by one Bulgin momentary led switch.
All the leds are connected to a bitspower X-station.

The user "Calimero" @ the highflow forum fixed it for me ^^
I'm to impatient for this work.
He's been busy with it for quite some hours.

With this print i can switch this :

one 5V line
one 12V line
the led in the bulgin switch

This bulgin led is on a current feed now, so switching from blue (3.5V) to, for example, Red (1.8V) is no problem at all, the current will remain the same


So thanks to Calimero !

















Adjustable for the bulgin switch


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 30, 2010)

Always awesome to see custom circuitry in projects!


----------



## l3p (Dec 31, 2010)

Again, thanks Calimero 


Such a mess for a tiny plate 





1 relay free for future components











Done


















Testsetup






And a little Youtube movie to show how it works.








Happy New Year ALL !!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweet and Happy New Year to you as well


----------



## l3p (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally a little dream comes true 

After 5 years joyfully using the Samsung 245B it's time for a change.

Thought about 3 screens for over a year cause of Eyefinity and Nvidia Surround.

I could choose from:

3 x 23" Samsung 1920x1080  (3 x 24" doesn't fit)

Or

1 x 27" Dell 2560x1440 + 1 x 17" Dell 1280x1024 (portrait) 

Came to the conclusion 1 big screen with a higher pixel density works better for me.
Also cause of the viewing distance.
What i do most is surfing the internet and gaming.
So i think a 2560x1440 resolution would be great!

Really can't wait  






(Dell U2711)


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jan 11, 2011)

wow, you my friend are a legend, this build is one of the best ive ever seen on the web.........


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Freaking amazing build man, and I mean that, you got alot of idea's man that could end up making you alot of money. Keep up the good work.


----------



## l3p (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys 
But i think ill be a "poor" man the rest of my life cause of these hobbies


----------



## l3p (Jan 15, 2011)

Up and running  !! 


BIG






Removing films, i love it !






Eeny, meeny, miny, moe ... 






Took me only 10 minutes to switch the old one with the new one.
Changing the old DVI cable to a new Dual link DVI cable took me more time.
Need this cable cause of the higher resolution.






Very useful, i could start using it right away for the pics of this update.






Bling 






The menu










And time for a little test ..
It really looks fabulous !










Maybe i won't be the last now anymore 










Still a lot to configure, but already looks awesome.






And ready to go on again 










All i want now is another Dell 17" or 19" in portrait mode (1440px) instead of the current Dell 17" (1280px)
This cause of the resolution and pixeldensity, i want it a close as possible to the U2711.


Conclusion :
I think i'll add this to my list of special hardware of the last 15 years.
Next to the Diamond Monster 3D 3DFX 4MB and the Intel x25m ^^



Till next week 
(a nice EK surprise !)


----------



## l3p (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys i could really use some help here !  

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/pride/Vote_ReadMore.aspx?Id=36

Just vote and reg ^^
You'll be able to win a prize too, every day !


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 19, 2011)

voted


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## cool_recep (Jan 19, 2011)

Speechlesss


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2011)

Voted


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2011)

Voted


----------



## l3p (Jan 21, 2011)

Got a very nice package today  :






 Gregor pwns !! 












Oops, something went wrong here, to be continued (my bad) 
















Original











I need more bling bling 































Again, thanks Gregor for the lovely blocks !!








Thanks for placing me at your mod page @ Custom PC Magazine !


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice!

I really love my EK Supreme HF, would like to have the clear top though


----------



## l3p (Jan 23, 2011)

To keep you guys updated ..

Couldn't do anything this weekend cause of 2 little problems.

First of all off course the wrong EK RAM Dominator block.
Hope i can send it back this week for the plexi version 

Secondly, the Silverstone Strider ST1500 kept giving problems.
Even after replacing the fuse from a B16 to a C16.
It kept rebooting, sometimes after an hour, but also sometimes when booting.
Tried all possible combinations with the 2x 25A for all the hardware.

I could borrow an XFX Core edition 850W temporary (Nice thing btw full OC and full stress 1050 watts from the fuse)
The Strider goes RMA, ordered something else back.
Going for a "Single Rail" psu again.

Also the 2 x 80 Gb Intel X25m 1st Generation ssd's are sold.
Going to be replaced with something else too.

So next week alot of work to do.


The strider couldn't hold it 






Found this at work.
I want to use it for the Reservoir, move it over the old RVS studs






This is how ill be sitting behind the desk this week 










Ordered @ Highflow.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the Corsair AX1200 and it is a beast
Shouldn't let you down


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I have the Corsair AX1200 and it is a beast
> Shouldn't let you down



I won one as well, my only qualm is I would have like to have seen 2-3 12v rails, but it hasn't let me down so far with 3 months of 24/7 operation on a 1039 watt load, so all is well IMO!


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Jan 24, 2011)

Man this build is absolutely amazinggggggg....I wish I had the skill to do what you did here I can't wait to see more!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome build!!! nice work dude!


----------



## l3p (Jan 26, 2011)

Small update !

Couldn't wait to start yesterday.


Yep, i like the new one more .













Rather have plex.





Ordered to see what it is, green fan and a Lamptron 22mm Blue led momentary.





Looks very good. Pushing goes softer then a "real" Bulgin.





Something i wanted to do a long time.













Wtf ? 





Lets clean that up too.









And done.





And this afternoon @ the door ..
Wtf alreadyl ?!
Thanks Gregor from EKWB 













No one could have told me there's a trick to hold the rubber in place ? 





Totally happy again !









Thanks EK !!








If you guys want to be so kind ... Please vote for me here 
I can win a trip to the Asus HQ in Taiwan. ^^

(Registration only takes 15 seconds, after that you can vote every day one till 30 Januari. 
And you can win a prize every day yourself  )


----------



## l3p (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally the pc is running again 

So here after a very busy week (Asus Pride) the update.


First of all i want to thank these 2 people for making this update possible !

Freddy van Highflow.nl
Gregor van Ekwaterblocks.com



Some new pc tools.






Back to Corsair 






Nice sleeved cables.






100A !











First i thought they were made of plastic, but im glad they are aluminium.
Also nice there are 3.5" brackets with it.






Such a nasty job this ..






4 hours later ..






Another 4 hours later 






Leak testing






Now without stud.











Gold status now 






I love it, also a better flow then the other blovck











Lamptron ddr3 slots 






Transformers !






I liked the ssd's there more.
Also temporary used the plexi's from the Intel ssd, somehow i liked it.











Some benchmarks with 2 x Corsair F60 in raid0






Up and running !






Temps also lowered another 1-4 degrees compared to the old block.
















Beast in his cage






And some random pics..











Lamptron Pci-e covers.






I love EKWB 






Thinking of using 6 of these inside the desk.
(Others will remain Scythe GT's)
















Total picture.













Thanks alot, both of you guys !


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## badb0y (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't believe this. I NEED ONE SO BAD.

I will eventually get around to making this and if I succeed, I will stamp a l3pd3sk logo just because how freaking inspiring this was.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 30, 2011)

l3p,

Your work has brought tears of joy to my eyes.
This is the most epic project!

I have registered and voted for you.  You deserve it.

I have totally enjoyed your web site and posts here.

Thank You!


----------



## l3p (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, thanks alot guys !

These reactions inspire me for a second desk ..someday


----------



## l3p (Feb 2, 2011)

Got a nice package today ^^

Some guy named Wwwicked i know from the Highflow forums creates selfmade ledstrips.

We were both curious how they would look in the desk.

First of all, very professional  wwwicked !

Specially for him double resolution pics 


























25 and 90 degree leds













One Ledstrip is  UV25-UV25-Bl25 the other UV25-UV25-Bl90










These pics were for myself 
This is the effect you get with wwwickleds !



























































Wwwicked, thanks man !


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, those are pretty amazing, he should sell those!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate you.... I want your l3p d3sk but I cannot have it. why? I do not have the skills or the $$


----------



## l3p (Feb 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Wow, those are pretty amazing, he should sell those!



He does sell them


----------



## robal (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll say only one thing:

Holy Sh1t !


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 4, 2011)

l3p said:


> He does sell them



Yeah but I meant through an American e-tailer like Frozen CPU.


----------



## l3p (Feb 6, 2011)

Small update.

*Thanks Freddy !*
Without Highflow this wouldn't have been possible  !














Wanted to connect the extra ssd when i had 10 minutes spare time, but ...
Both multilane cables i had connected were full 
So had to drain the loop AGAIN so i could add an extra multilane specially for the ssd 






Still need to think of something to make it look better.






Very satisfied with the speed, i guess i can't get more out of it cause of the iop341 limitations.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 6, 2011)

Let me be the first to say DAAAAYYUMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Komputronik (Feb 8, 2011)

felt in love with that colour

it gave me new idea for mu future project


----------



## l3p (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Antony !


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Ross211 (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats.  Feels like a privilege to see this


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

l3p said:


> Thanks Antony !
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/Deskmod/Progress/550px/P1050756%20%5B550x%5D.JPG[/url]



Congrats, you deserve every bit of it for all the hard work, thanks again for sharing it with us!

I look forward to your next project!!!


----------



## l3p (Feb 13, 2011)

Well actually the build isn't finished yet 
Got some great news tomorrow i hope about a new sponsor.
And still need to find time to powdercoat it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

l3p said:


> Well actually the build isn't finished yet
> Got some great news tomorrow i hope about a new sponsor.
> And still need to find time to powdercoat it.



Personally I would look into getting it chromed, or plated in nickel, as I think it would match all the fittings and pumps and such.

But I look forward to the results of whatever you choose!


----------



## l3p (Feb 15, 2011)

Sneak preview


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice.  I'm pumped to see the full version after looking at the sneekie!!! 

Good work btw on everything leading into this.  It's so sweet to see people who put passion into things they do.


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 16, 2011)

cant believe i am just now seeing this. amazing build.


----------



## l3p (Feb 16, 2011)

Good news 

1. *Highflow* became Main sponsor of this build !
(More info will follow  )

2. *EKWB* will send another nice package.
(Also more info will follow)

3. I won a nice prize with the Asus Pride contest.

4. *Asus* Sponsored me a videocard. (This videocard may be sold to buy the Asus card i wanted, other samples weren't available at this time  )


So the next days alot of pics will follow.















*
Thanks Asus !*


----------



## gvblake22 (Feb 17, 2011)

Incredible work you've done here.  Great workmanship, immaculate attention to detail, excellent photography, I don't know what else to say.  Thanks for sharing this great project!


----------



## Breathless (Feb 17, 2011)

Hang on to that wife of yours, she must be a patient woman! 

This is just about - if not THE BEST project / log I have ever seen.


----------



## l3p (Feb 17, 2011)

She certainly is, my 16 week old daughter isn't 

You made me breathless


----------



## l3p (Feb 17, 2011)

Another small test


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome! It has been awhile since I have checked in on this thread ... amazing progress!


----------



## l3p (Feb 19, 2011)

Found some time today to cleanup the Asus 5790.

Temporary on an Asus EN210 till the other hardware comes, who needs WC 






After that it was time to get the third screen hanging

2 hours of measuring, fitting, mounting, unmounting and everything again


----------



## l3p (Feb 24, 2011)

After 3 weeks of mailing with Asus, Highflow and EKWB, finally some pics for you guys.


After building this in im ready with the hardware part, and hope to finally enjoy a game 

Off course it still needs to be powdercoated in mat black in the comming weeks/months.
I hope to finish off this project then.

I specially want to thank :





This because they did a very nice sponsoring.
Without Highflow i could never made this SLI dream true.

*Freddy en colleagues thanks !*






For the Asus Rampage III Extreme i won in the Asus Pride contest.
And for the Asus GTX480 i could use to order some other Asus cards @ Highflow

*Milan en colleagues thanks !*






This because he's sending me a very nice package for the second time this month.
Im totally in love with the EK Plexi blocks !

*Gregor and colleagues thanks !*


(Thinking about marrying Freddy, Milan en Gregor)




Planned to do a lot, but i just kept staring 






Totally in love with the Asus GTX580















Thinking to place them in a rack like samurai swords 

























One can't live without the other..











Pretty big plates 






Replacing the standard red top with a black one.






Bling !
















Bling Bling!


























Nicest block i had till now










Can't wait to mount them 




















Playing with the Lamptron UV-active Slot Protectors











And some stuff to put the cards in SLI.
Also some extra BP parts can be quite handy. 
















To clean up the dirty little chips.






More pics will follow, i hope you enjoyed them


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 24, 2011)

keep it coming man.  

I like how you said you'll soon be able to enjoy a game.  How long have you been working on this now? haha.

I love all the updates you post; it's so sweet checkin' this out.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

MOAR NAO!!!!!!!!!

Always enjoy every update, by far and away my favorite mod in years.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2011)

purdy


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2011)

You have some of the best "updates" I have ever seen on these projects


----------



## l3p (Feb 25, 2011)

It isnt finished yet, and i lost count in hours and money


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks pretty, I'm pumped to see a video of the whole monster up and running.

Also +1 to you for that song; I enjoy hearing the intro every time lol.


----------



## l3p (Mar 6, 2011)

Here some pictures of the conversion.

First of all, thanks again Highflow, EKWB en Asus !


Even on air they are lovely.











But i love WC blocks 






You can easily spend a hole evening on 2 cards.










And thats 1





















And thats 2 





















Had a small break, had to wait for a replacement part for the EK rex3 block (broke while shipping)

And i've been to Cebit to personally thank one of my sponsors 








Replacement part came in the next morning 






Quite an impressive block, it has 4 O-rings in it






And now the adjustments for the bigger mainboard and the extra needed cables for the gpu's
















Had to do everything by hand cause i didnt want to clear the hole desk






Also the mainboard tray needed some work.











Discs specially aluminum.





















And done.










Now i can start fitting in the Bitspower parts






Every SLI connector has to fit exactly.











One of the many times fitting it in the desk.






Only one connector to go.






Got the tip to polish the silvercoil 






Hmm..






But it's shiny again 











Cable for the extra molex on the Rex3.






After one hour i finally found a way to get all the cables under the mainboardtray 











And some teasers for later this week 
















When looking for the newest bios for the rex3, i also found a driver for symbian phones.
I had no idea this was so easy


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Seriously l3p, you gotta stop posting this ridiculousness.

It's hard to type when my left hand is holding my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 8, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> It's hard to type when my left hand is holding my



I'm glad you wrote 'jaw' in there cause I'd read something completely different.


----------



## l3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Cleared some 230V cables for the tft's today.
Made a 3-way disconnect-able cable ^^












3 AMP connectors.






And done





Still need to fix the resolutions so the conversion looks better











I almost enjoy the view like in real life


----------



## n-ster (Mar 10, 2011)

l3p said:


> Cleared some 230V cables for the tft's today.
> Made a 3-way disconnect-able cable ^^
> 
> 
> ...





I'll give you my house for that lol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice!!

So in 6 months when you upgrade what are you gonna do


----------



## Iactus (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, You have gone through more Graphics card then i have in this project...

Actually thinking about it im not sure lol

I LOVE The desk, if i have 1.2k i would ask you to make me one without hesitateing


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 11, 2011)

Only one would in the English language can describe this: EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



streetfighter 2 said:


> Seriously l3p, you gotta stop posting this ridiculousness.
> 
> It's hard to type when *my left hand is holding my jaw up off the floor*.



I thought you were going to say something else then


----------



## l3p (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks all !!




Iactus said:


> I LOVE The desk, if i have 1.2k i would ask you to make me one without hesitateing



I don't think any1 would be able to make one for 1.2k


----------



## l3p (Mar 11, 2011)

Bought something second hand.
Saw it and just had to have it 









But still no clue what to do with it


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

l3p said:


> Thanks all !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think he meant just the desk without hardware


----------



## l3p (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats what i meant too


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

Ho much did the desk alone cost you?


----------



## l3p (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok this is what i had to pay.

Aluminum €350,- (special price by friend)
Glass €75,- (special price by friend)
Glass rubber €20,-
Sound isolation €50,-
Usage of bow, cut machine and l3p logo €100,-
Tools, bolts and other small stuff €100,-

Thats without any fans, fanguards and other modded parts.
And the hours of work in it .. i got no idea 
But if you have to let it be done by a company, i think 40 hours ?
And thats without any modification for the waterloop.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 12, 2011)

l3p said:


> Ok this is what i had to pay.
> 
> Aluminum €350,- (special price by friend)
> Glass €75,- (special price by friend)
> ...



You definitively put your heart and soul in there huh?

So tell me, how PROUD are you to have that... it must be fun not only to show it off to friends but to have the pride to say I DID IT!!! I BUILT IT ALL ALONE!!! YES I BUILT THE FREAKING DESK... what? Am I a genius? OF COURSE !!!!11!!!!11!!!


----------



## l3p (Mar 12, 2011)

Well my "offline" friends actually rather call me nuts then a genius   ("WTF IS THAT !?")


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2011)

l3p said:


> Bought something second hand.
> Saw it and just had to have it
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/Deskmod/Progress/550px/P1060043%20%5B550x%5D.JPG[/URL]
> ...



Very nice.  I had some just like that in an old PC but mine were for the left and right audio channels and HDD activity (if I remember correctly).  The analog dials used to move to the beat of the music.....looked AWESOME (I will have to find the video I made when i get home lol) 

EDIT: here's my VERY old rig with them in 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/details.php?id=428


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 14, 2011)

Awsome build! Looks like it's out of this world..

EDIT: Seriously, you should design chassies for like Kinnarps or something.
Never seen something so.. (searching for words).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2011)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Awsome build! Looks like it's out of this world..
> 
> EDIT: Seriously, you should design chassies for like Kinnarps or something.
> Never seen something so.. (*searching for words*).



Uber?


----------



## l3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys 

And again thanks to Highflow.nl for the nice stuff !


Some molex cables, you'll need them with a 1.50m long pc 






Will be used for a later update 





Time for a refreshment after 2 years of usage in 2 builds 






And the thing missing in this build ... a mouse with acid green leds 




















Thanks again Freddy !!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there anything left that you have to do with this set up?  Or is it finally ready to play it's *first* game lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 16, 2011)

This is absolutely amazing. Im really at a loss of words to describe how awesome this is because "awesome" and "amazing" just dont do it justice. I wish I had the creativity to pull something like this off. 

Love it man.


----------



## l3p (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks 

There are still some surprises on the way


----------



## l3p (Mar 16, 2011)

Received the last 4 fans today  (Thanks Kier ! )

Will try to replace the old Gentle typhoons tomorrow.
I will have to lift the complete desk out of its holder to replace the right fans.

I'm totally in love with the green color the nanoxia fans get with UV light.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice


----------



## l3p (Mar 17, 2011)

Again 4 hours of non-stop work 


How i replaced the old Feser coolant.





And put the cards back to slot 1 and 2 so i can better access my raidcard.






And already replaced 3 of the 6 fans.













Better pics next week


----------



## Doomedspeed (Mar 18, 2011)

That looks amazing.
An amazing Project.
Im in Awe.


----------



## l3p (Mar 18, 2011)

Asked Cooler Master NL if they could help me out with a little test project cause of a voltage problem with the raidcard.

They did, and within 4 days i got this package trough my mailbox 






Maybe im going to use 2 x 700W instead of 1x1200W











Lets unpack.











Nice and small, 4cm shorter then an AX1200.
















Plenty of cables 






So want to thank Cooler Master Netherlands for the nice stuff !!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 18, 2011)

Shit i wish I could ask a company like that for some free stuff.


----------



## l3p (Mar 18, 2011)

Who said you can't ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 18, 2011)

Theyve never answered my emails back.


----------



## l3p (Mar 20, 2011)

Been playing with a lot of stuff this weekend 


First a little movie of the Coolant refresh 






And the testing with the 2 (3) PSU's
Total of 2600W running now.
And off course my 3.3V 5V and 12V are superb now 
Very silent psu's by the way ! 






Even under full stress 
980x @ 4.5 Ghz + 2 x GTX580 @ 960/1150





And creativity with Bitspower on a Sunday afternoon 
It was to see the effect of flowing Acid green right under UV leds in the desk.
(For further plans  )






And made a small movie of it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 21, 2011)

That video made me think of the movie TMNT: Secret of The Ooze.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 21, 2011)

Next project: build a nuclear reactor in the back yard to power this BEAST!


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 21, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Next project: build a nuclear reactor in the back yard to power this BEAST!



no built one for japan ;P

it is just 1400w maxed out whitout that 1200w psu

@ l3p d3sk
hey vriend, wat ga je doen met die 1200 watt voeding?


----------



## l3p (Mar 21, 2011)

People with no computer knowledge that come in here think the desk is something nuclear 

@ arnoo1, dunno yet, probably using it as backup psu first.


----------



## l3p (Mar 21, 2011)

3 screens ARE useful


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2011)

l3p said:


> 3 screens ARE useful
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/Deskmod/Progress/550px/P1060156%20%5B550x%5D.JPG[/URL]



I bet the little one is loving it!


----------



## Reventon (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahaha this setup is so cool. Much respect, I know you've spent so much time on it.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 21, 2011)

l3p said:


> 3 screens ARE useful
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/Deskmod/Progress/550px/P1060156%20%5B550x%5D.JPG[/URL]



Looks like the Boss approves! haha


----------



## l3p (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks !

And Thanks Freddy !






After the mouse i was looking for a fitting mousepad for the desk.
Personally i like cloth pads like the Q-pad.
Couldn't find anything at all.
All i could find was a pad with leds in it.
But then the idea popped up ..
Still had some plexi somewhere, and there are 150 UV smd leds in my desk so why not try it 


The plex. 
(Fits perfectly !)






The "hard" SLI connector. (Thanks Xtrafresh!)






And my RVS cupholder 











With a jigsaw.





Maybe im going to let the print melt down into the plexi with its pins






The Q-Plex 











And the ...ehm ..cupholder  





Still goin to polish them some more later.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2011)

sweeta$$ idea!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

l3p said:


> People with no computer knowledge that come in here think the desk is something nuclear
> 
> @ arnoo1, dunno yet, probably using it as backup psu first.



Well, it does look like it's filled with toxic waste


----------



## n-ster (Mar 23, 2011)

*hides power cables* LOOK! my computer is powered by 1 gram of uranium only!!!! I even have an alarm in case it is about to blow.

 *dumbfounded person*

*you start a cigarette with your lighter*

*automated computer "alarm" sound*

RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!!

win


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2011)

all he needs is a humidifier somewhere to act as the nuclear cooling towers haha


----------



## Reventon (Mar 24, 2011)

That's just cool as hell lol. I'm jealous.


----------



## l3p (Mar 26, 2011)

I could sell my Intel X18-M for a good price, so wanted to try the Intel 510.
Going to use it as OS drive


















And because i promised Asus to show their logo, here you go


----------



## l3p (Mar 31, 2011)

Some info about the upcoming updates.

- Application for powder-coating is in progress !

- Maybe one of my sponsors will send some extra nice stuff 

- And a small teaser


----------



## Luther Lykaios (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! I just had to register to say that your build is out of this world! 

It's inspiring to see your work slowly nearing completion, and what I only can describe as... Perfection.

Do you have a timeframe in mind for completion, or is this one of those builds that is going to be eternaly upgraded?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to TPU, Luther. 
Glad to have you on-board. Enjoy.


----------



## l3p (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome Luther 

Well before this summer i want it to be powdercoated and build in with all the hardware again.
But you are right, it's right below me when im reading/surfing/working behind my pc, so new idea's pop in constantly


----------



## edojapan76 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say your build is fantastic.

Also wanted to ask what model monitors you are using?


----------



## l3p (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks man !

1x Dell U2711 27″ 
2x Dell 1703 FPt 17″ in portrait


----------



## makwy2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Holey Moley!  That. Is. Awesome.

I tend to cringe with liquid-cooled rigs just because all that tubing makes a mess but with that amazing desk... makes me want to hire you out!  Too bad you're across the pond!


----------



## -FOG- (Apr 3, 2011)

That's probably the nicest computerdesk I've ever seen. Seriously, we have seen like tons of mods but this is totally out of this league.


----------



## l3p (Apr 10, 2011)

Still had to change some things under my floor.
Today i found some time.

Had to replace some fans on my rad for Scythe GT's
Replaced the green tube for Tygon black.

Also replaced the 3 remaining GT's in my desk for green Nanoxia's






GT's out






Only 5cm space for my hand.






Nanoxia's in.






Here my radiator in the distance.






On request also made a little movie of my trip  






Mobile doesn't work here, but baby phone works fine 






De GT's on their place and tubes replaced !
















And another small test.
Wanted to know what stuff goes trough my loop.
This way it was easy to discover.





Click it between my tubes and enable the pumps for one hour.






Then disconnect the filter while pumping and stop the pumps as fast as you can.
This is so the dirt really stays in the filter.





All tiny hairs and wtf, even a piece of my sigarettes 





Till next time


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't think I'd ever think about placing them there.. Now, if there was that in Florida.. lol.. 

Sweet update!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2011)

Grats! Youre featured in PCworld. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/224804/casemod_builds_a_pc_into_a_desk_looks_awesome.html


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Grats! Youre featured in PCworld.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/224804/casemod_builds_a_pc_into_a_desk_looks_awesome.html



And they link back to here to boot.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> And they link back to here to boot.



Indeed they do but everytime i clicked on a link to come to the site i got a 404.


----------



## l3p (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for telling me 

Indeed strange the 404 ..


----------



## dustyshiv (Apr 10, 2011)

Dude...Ur build is extremely well done. Honestly...Best build I have seen. Great job!!

Is it tubing that u have cut exactly or precut tubes...like the ones used on sli connectors? let me in on it!!


----------



## l3p (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks man 

Actually it are all self sawn Bitspower SLI connectors


----------



## Aughoti (Apr 10, 2011)

Like a few of the others I signed up on this forum so I could say something about your build. I found this page through Stumbleupon. I have read it from start to finish including all the video and links and I want to thank you. It takes a lot to create what you have built and for you to have shared the process with us is great. I'm not an accomplished builder nor am I a gamer. I'm a dreamer. I daydream about building a computer as fantastic as yours even though it would be used mainly for surfing and music. Inspirational is the best word I can find to describe your creation. I look forward to reading more in the future. 

Ps. some of those pictures would look great framed on a wall.


----------



## l3p (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks man, I'll try to keep inspiring others


----------



## Zarbon (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi. I got a link to this thread from a friend earlier, and just now finished watching all the pics and vids, and reading about the build.
Damn, bro. Wish I could do this too. Truly inspiring. Can't wait for the next update to see what you've done. ^_^


----------



## Francke (Apr 11, 2011)

*One question ?*

Hi I have read the hole thread,
And now i wondering if I can copy youre design and
bild that master piece myself ?


----------



## l3p (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say, knock yourself out


----------



## Francke (Apr 11, 2011)

*:d*

Thats great thanks


----------



## l3p (Apr 11, 2011)

All i ask is ... Please show me the buildlog or result when it's ready


----------



## Francke (Apr 11, 2011)

Sure, but I don't know when i can buy the computer parts so I can get going


----------



## Aughoti (Apr 11, 2011)

I like that Francke asked if he could copy your design. That's a very cool thing. He could have just built it. It's nice to be nice.  I also meant to say that I get a 404 every time I try to access www.l3p.nl too. Nothing you can do about it but maybe someone can suggest where I'm going wrong.


----------



## l3p (Apr 11, 2011)

Well this article on www.pcworld.com generated so much datatraffic (500GB+ in 8 days) on my personal site (Hosted by some friends for free) They had to take it down 
I will certainly let you know when it's on again !


----------



## squeege (Apr 11, 2011)

Like the other guy I just joined to say thanks for sharing your computer with us... now where is your how so I can cut out that part of the house and use a chopper to bring it back to my house to add it to my room. bwhahahahaha nah but seriously bro.  I would never be able to do that.


----------



## wadhah (Apr 12, 2011)

I just stumbled here, I also don't understand alot in pc hardware (the advanced stuff), but just knowing you could do something like this made me totally amazed.
Your build is just epic, you are amazing,
oh, did I say your build was epic ??


----------



## Francke (Apr 12, 2011)

I hop you can wait whit the result, becouse i can't start until the summer


----------



## l3p (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks all !

And hey, it isn't even ready yet 

@ Francke that's no problem, i got all the time, and you should take all the time you need to make your build even better


----------



## edojapan76 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well thanks to you I am now the proud owner of a Dell U2711!

This is a fantastic monitor!


----------



## l3p (Apr 13, 2011)

No problem edojapan76, have fun with it !!


Received a nice UV led board today.

It's specially for making photo's from UV-active parts.
You can only use it for 5 minutes per time, else it gets too hot 









Small surprise between the UV leds 






And some pictures with the effect


----------



## MaCe (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, i am one of the members that registered to comment this beast

It looks like fake,like been in a movie , it simply ROCKS


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 15, 2011)

l3p?
plz make bigger shots!! i want a few as background!!
to awesome!


----------



## l3p (Apr 18, 2011)

The date for powder-coating the desk has set !
Next week Tuesday ill bring it over there 


10 minutes before unplugging it






And 3 hours later 






Also took me half an hour to think how i will place the second PSU.

Decided to place them like this, ill creata another 120mm fanhole between the psu's tomorrow





Wanted to use these for my quick connectors outside the desk









Maybe till tomorrow


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

Where did you get those clamps from?


----------



## l3p (Apr 18, 2011)

Bought them here, best clamps ive seen till now


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Where did you get those clamps from?



http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...in_description=1&keyword=lamptron+elite+clamp


----------



## l3p (Apr 19, 2011)

Yesterday the idea came up for hiding my cables from the 3 screens.





Some won't like it, but for me this works great since my pc is more open then closed 
So this way it's very easy to take away the backplates.






It's only connected with the left side of the panel.






2 hours later it was really empty, looks like a reverse buildlog 






Sanding it some.











Like a bomb exploded.






Here i was finished for today


----------



## l3p (Apr 20, 2011)

Finally got the rubber removed.
Thank god for WD40 






Also made the fanhole for between the 2 psu's






Just some sanding left





And the extra fillports for future usage ^^





Also removed some of the backplate again, this time with a grinder


----------



## l3p (Apr 23, 2011)

Made the last fillport hole for future usage






Almost forgot i need to sand these too so they can be powder-coated in the same color.






Hmm nasty job, sanding anodized aluminum by hand, think i'll use the grinder for it.


----------



## WarpedHorizon (Apr 23, 2011)

*Awesome Build, & an Idea*

You can add me to the list of people who joined this forum because we discovered your build on stumble upon. I'm even considering building a computer desk of my own in the future thanks to the awesomeness of your build.
The idea I have is a product I learned about a while ago in a car racing magazine. It's called Sharkhide and is designed to protect metals, in particular aluminum, from discoloration. But of coarse, I just remembered you live in Europe, and importing might be out of the question...


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 23, 2011)

I just watched your video on the underground radiator cooling and wow! that is awesome what a great idea too!


----------



## l3p (Apr 23, 2011)

WarpedHorizon said:


> You can add me to the list of people who joined this forum because we discovered your build on stumble upon. I'm even considering building a computer desk of my own in the future thanks to the awesomeness of your build.
> The idea I have is a product I learned about a while ago in a car racing magazine. It's called Sharkhide and is designed to protect metals, in particular aluminum, from discoloration. But of coarse, I just remembered you live in Europe, and importing might be out of the question...



Thanks man !
It's really an honor, all those ppl registering here just to leave a reaction.
For what i understand, sharkhide is for untreated aluminum ?
Cause the desk will be powdercoated in mat black tuesday 



t77snapshot said:


> I just watched your video on the underground radiator cooling and wow! that is awesome what a great idea too!



Thanks !


----------



## HammerON (Apr 23, 2011)

It is really neat how you and your awesome build are bringing new members to TPU


----------



## l3p (Apr 26, 2011)

Quite a busy day.

Still had to sand some plates.
Then my wife came in with a nice box.






Also an other package i ordered at Highflow





These Cubitek extension cables are 50cm, very thin and not expensive at all





Later that day i brought away my desk to the powder coater.






As curious as i am i asked everything 

Here all the uncoated products slowly move to a man who "powders" all the hard to reach spots.





This guys 
2 meters behind him the machine powders the rest.






It's just some sort of dry powder that normally would let go.
But because it's electrically loaded it's sticks to the product. 













After that everything goes to the oven.






Here it's heated up till 200 degrees Celsius so the coat gets very hard and equal 






Back home i had to unpack the BP box 





Offcourse i want to use these on my backplate after getting such a nice box 










Want to use these Ram Mods for under my GPU's.





Also want to use these X-stations since they are smaller and have female molex.










Cause the desk will be black soon and all my blocks are plexi, i will try these blocks in plexi too.










Same here.











And some extra and new kind of fittings, ill need them for future updates 











Vincent and Bitspower ... really you guys RULE


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 27, 2011)

holy smokes.  That's really sweet getting to see the inner workings of everything.  Thanks for this update!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2011)

That was a awesome update


----------



## gumpty (Apr 27, 2011)

"MagicCenter" - so _that's_ where it happens!

Saw your desk featured on Desktopped this morning. Good stuff.


----------



## l3p (Apr 27, 2011)

No problem guys, and thanks for the link Gumpty !


----------



## Smokyo7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn sir that is a beautiful build. You have inspired me to convert my desk into this space saving awesomeness. I will post some links to my Photobucket since I don't want to steal your thread (not that I possibly could), but thought I'd share what you inspired me to start creating. I am not done yet, I have only been working on this for 4-5 days now. It is all wood except for the base that everything is screwed into. Thanks for the great read and info  dude keep up the great work.

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh295/Smokyo7/5-1.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh295/Smokyo7/mydesk1.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh295/Smokyo7/6-1.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh295/Smokyo7/4.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh295/Smokyo7/mydesk3.jpg


----------



## l3p (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks alot for showing man !
I really like it when i inspired other people.
It really saves some space and gives a nice view on your hardware huh


----------



## Smokyo7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya I can finally fit underneath my desk since it is only 32in long the case and wires really took up a lot of room. I can't wait to continue building and upgrading this whole thing, it's already addictive :-D 

Waiting for my LEDs to come in, excited. Your build log is an amazing reference for ideas, very original bro.


----------



## l3p (Apr 28, 2011)

You should start a buildlog yourself man 
I will certainly follow it !


----------



## Smokyo7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not a bad idea sir, having you follow my build log after seeing that masterpiece would be an honor, aha. 

Do you use any type of fan controller?


----------



## l3p (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh i follow like a hundred buildlogs, but off course i prefer deskbuilds 

I only use Bitspower X-stations for the 1200rpm fans in the desk itself, they all run on 5V.
The 1450rpm fans below my floor run on 12V, so no controller needed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome, i am speechless. Must be the best build i have ever seen.

Really congrats on a awesome build and an entralling read.


----------



## l3p (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks man 

Got a real nice present from Bigfoot Networks ! 
A Bigfoot Networks™ Killer™ 2100 Gaming Network Card 
Thanks Timo and thanks for the help Xtrafris !)









"The Killer™ 2100 Gaming Network Card delivers maximum networking performance for online games, whether you’re playing MMOs or first-person shooters. Featuring Advanced Game Detect™, Killer™ 2100 automatically classifies and accelerates traffic to your game ahead of other network traffic for maximum online game performance and a competitive edge."

Off course i want to try that out, im really in for some on line gaming after such a year 





Casemodder Xtrafris also sent me a K`Bling  
Wanted to use this to mod it on the Killer™ but seems i don't have enough space.










So first with it's cap removed next to the Gpu's. 
Maybe later i'll use a pci-e extender to make some space.









Think i'll just make a square hole in the gtx580 backplate for the network cable.
It's the only Pci-e 4x slot  left.





Also got a 7000rpm polisher with some sort of wax from my brother-in-law.
You need to hold it tight, but the effect is perfect !


----------



## l3p (Apr 29, 2011)

Finally !!  





And still exciting 






All unpacked.






Very glad i coated the Bitspower radguards in the same color.






Also the lianli backplate.





This is how it will look.
Monday ill get some new rubber tape for the desk and glass so i can lift it in the desk holder.













Before the desk goes into desk holder i first wanted to polish it, but need a new polisher first, this one had no hairs left


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2011)

I just nutted in my pants 

Looks very nice, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks just freak'n sweet!!!


----------



## Smokyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just amazing bro. All I can think of to say.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2011)

this just keeps getting better and better ^_^


----------



## l3p (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks man !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 30, 2011)

hoooohleeesheeet


----------



## X800 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh holy crap your build is truly a outstanding masterpice.Just AMAZING.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2011)

l3p said:


> Thanks man !



yw, i hope u will be satisfied when u r all done with it ^_^


----------



## l3p (May 1, 2011)

Small update.

Changed 2 fittings, looked nicer .






Sleeved some led cables, and modded the Killer 2100 in the gtx580 backplate.
(Also a beer with my neigbour  )






Fans also in its place.






And the Ram leds in action.
Think it'll look nice in the dark.





Also made a small movie of the leds and the mess 

------> Youtube link <------


----------



## l3p (May 1, 2011)

Waited for this picture for 8 months to see this result myself 
Im Very happy with it !






Bottom almost ready, still need 1 radguard.






Very slowly it gets its old shape


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2011)

The powder coating was definitely the way to go. Looks excellent.


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2011)

Couldn't agree more! Can't wait to see it all together again


----------



## l3p (May 2, 2011)

Same here, and thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 2, 2011)

nice work dude sweeet pc


----------



## l3p (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for the downtime of the pictures 

Been busy with the PSU's, needed the most efficient way for the cables and the airflow

Also the loop is ready in the backside.


This was a small solution to get as much as possible space for cables next to the psu.






On both sides of the desk a Bitspower mini X-station for fans and molex connections.






Here i had war with the cables a few times 





And the main battlefield.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 3, 2011)

Very nice. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## -FOG- (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful  Imagine the feeling when it finally comes all together


----------



## l3p (May 5, 2011)

Made some time free to give a little update.
Still got a lot to do this weekend to be able to update from my main pc 


I knew i could get it smaller ! 





First leds are working.
Also some cables ready for under the mainboard tray.






Further on with the pump-tray and got the reservoir hanging again.





Used the same anti vibration rubber under my HDD's and tray as i use for my glass.
I really love this stuff.






Guess cable management will come later, more and more cables every day 






Also a small uv led stroke for the right side fans.






Now also leds in the pumptops.
I like it more then the regular black ones i had.
This photo is with UV leds in it, but thats WAY too purple.
But somehow i cant show it in photo's






So i tried blue leds after that, and i liked it 









Next update tomorrow


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 6, 2011)

Amazing, but your going to have this all done just in time to upgrade to LGA 2011 looking forward to more!


----------



## l3p (May 6, 2011)

Didn't even get to use the 1366 power the last 3 months


----------



## l3p (May 7, 2011)

Took me a full hour to find the combination so i can use 2 SLI pipes for the right pump 






Molex plugs on the leds of the mainboard






So ill be busy the rest of the day connecting all these cables


----------



## l3p (May 9, 2011)

What a long week this was 


Custom length BP pipes


















Bottom also finished.






Time to fill up 






Just had to make some pictures.














Back to getting the system up and running 
So the rubbers for the glass.






First "backplate" in it's place.






Now find a way to work away the cables for 3 screens.






Wow second boot it was up and running.
I really was happy with this.






And im so glad i was able to disable the red leds of the Killer 2100 by the software.






And some pictures of last night.


















This morning went up early again and it was smiling to me 






Also very handy those usb connections on Dells






And some more night pictures.













Still some small stuff to do.
Polishing the deskholder and the l3p logo.
And some cables need to be changed.

After that ill borrow a better cam and make some better photo's.


----------



## Zarbon (May 9, 2011)

Is it wrong that this thread gives me a boner?


----------



## -FOG- (May 9, 2011)

It'd be wrong if it didn't


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the pictures with a better camera!


----------



## l3p (May 9, 2011)

Thanks alot all !!


----------



## l3p (May 14, 2011)

Here a last update before i post pictures from the Canon camera i borrowed from my best friend AJ


Sanded and polished the logo again.






Quite some work.









Don't wanted it to mirror to much.





Freddy from Highflow was my saviour 
Sometimes you can't go on cause you miss 1 cable or connector of a few euro's
Thanks Freddy !!






Also ordered some other stuff also for future projects.















Different sizes of M4, next week i get M3 too






Tapped it at the last moment for the bitspower thumbscrews.






And ready to shoot some photo's.


----------



## -FOG- (May 14, 2011)

Hehe, nice  Got anything certain in mind about the future project ?


----------



## l3p (May 14, 2011)

Well i still have some small mods for in the desk.
For the rest im having a break for a little while.
In that time i can think about the next one


----------



## hbk123 (May 14, 2011)

This is one amazing build!!


----------



## -FOG- (May 14, 2011)

Ye, after that wonderful piece of art what you have made which took alot of time and devotion, you might want to have a break, sit down and admire your creation indeed


----------



## l3p (May 14, 2011)

Finally finished !!


Pictures are clickable to 3600x2900
Have fun !


































































































































































































I hope you enjoyed the photo's !

There will still be some small mods inside the d3sk, but first some rest after 8 months of modding


----------



## sy5tem (May 14, 2011)

this is a pure WORK OF ART!
it should be in a museum now!

if i was rich i would be ready to pay 20k for this .!


----------



## arnoo1 (May 14, 2011)

And now it's time to game like complete idiot on that baby


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

First time seeing this and  . . . Words cannot describe the amount of WIN.

I tried to thank most of your posts in the thread, but I guess TPU thought I was spamming the thanks button and cut me off 


sy5tem said:


> this is a pure WORK OF ART!
> it should be in a museum now!
> 
> if i was rich i would be ready to pay 20k for this .!


I would try to put a number on how I'd pay for this if I were rich, but it's simply priceless.


----------



## l3p (May 14, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> this is a pure WORK OF ART!
> it should be in a museum now!
> 
> if i was rich i would be ready to pay 20k for this .!



Haha thanks a lot man



arnoo1 said:


> And now it's time to game like complete idiot on that baby



Indeed finally some gaming, what games did i miss the last 8 months ? 



theJesus said:


> First time seeing this and  . . . Words cannot describe the amount of WIN.
> 
> I tried to thank most of your posts in the thread, but I guess TPU thought I was spamming the thanks button and cut me off
> 
> I would try to put a number on how I'd pay for this if I were rich, but it's simply priceless.



Thanks a lot man !!

I wouldn't even sell it for 20k, cause my wife will kick me out if i start a new desk build right now


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

l3p said:


> Indeed finally some gaming, what games did i miss the last 8 months ?


Portal 2.  I think that's the only game released in the last 8 months that I've played lol




l3p said:


> Thanks a lot man !!
> 
> I wouldn't even sell it for 20k, cause my wife will kick me out if i start a new desk build right now


I think most people's wives would kick them out after starting the first one   They'd get jealous of all the time, dedication, effort, money etc. put into the project


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 14, 2011)

Amazing work now it's finally time to play some games!

Thanks for taking the time over the past months to share with us, and putting all the work into the forum posts videos and pictures! 

One question I have to ask though is what is the noise coming out of this thing, is it below ambient ?

And also is the exhaust from the fans in the back directed up or down or does it exhaust out the front of the desk ?


----------



## l3p (May 15, 2011)

No problem man, all those positive reactions kept me driving 

It's really really silent, all i can hear are the Hitachi hdd's when they wake up from sleep 
Almost all the fans in de desk itself run on 5V 600 rpm so you can hear them on 10cm distance.

The right and left fan in the back of the desk are only to provide cool air for the 2 coolermaster psu's. They are pointed up @ 5V.
The middle one between the 2 psu's is blowing downwards @ 7V


----------



## l3p (May 15, 2011)

Because i got some requests i uploaded the pics in original resolution/quality  

http://tweakers.net/gallery/45974/fotoalbum/?MapID=16028


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

Thanks l3p


----------



## lonewolf (May 16, 2011)

that is just freeking cool. I wish I had the time talent and money for half that build great work.


----------



## gvblake22 (May 16, 2011)

Front page honors at bit-tech for the L3p desk.  Congrats!


----------



## l3p (May 16, 2011)

If you guys enjoyed reading this build the last 8 months ..

Please do me a favour 
I would really appreciate it !

http://casemod2011.coolermaster.com/profile.php?u=37&c=2


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2011)

nice pc lovely pics ,great build again again lol

give it some hammer now

a question though i notice you have smaller monitors vertically at the sides ive a question or 2
are they just used on desktop or do nvidia allow different rotations in game, at least on some and 
what sizes did you go for i think a 27" and 2 17" 16 x9s but maybe wrong
i ask because i like it

and finally ive been thinkin about doing a scratch build myself and you might well have inspired me, did you ever consider doing it as full dipped in oil style cooling system? ie a desk full of light oil with rads somewhere, im pondering having a go at that
nice read though cheers.


----------



## l3p (May 16, 2011)

Nope the 2 17" screens can't be used in games, they still need to make drivers for that 
You need 3 the same screens for that with exactly the same resolution.
So im just using them as desktop. (And can't do without now anymore  )
Specially pay atention to the dots per inch on the screens en the size off course when you want to use vertical screens.

Never done anything with oil 

Thanks !


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2011)

l3p said:


> If you guys enjoyed reading this build the last 8 months ..
> 
> Please do me a favour
> I would really appreciate it !
> ...


Voted


----------



## l3p (May 17, 2011)

Thanks man !


----------



## jasper1605 (May 17, 2011)

l3p said:


> If you guys enjoyed reading this build the last 8 months ..
> 
> Please do me a favour
> I would really appreciate it !
> ...



+1 more vote!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2011)

voted


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2011)

l3p said:


> If you guys enjoyed reading this build the last 8 months ..
> 
> Please do me a favour
> I would really appreciate it !
> ...



Voted


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2011)

Voted as well


----------



## l3p (May 17, 2011)

Thanks alot guys !


----------



## lonewolf (May 18, 2011)

I gave you my vote


----------



## jasper1605 (May 18, 2011)

Is there a leaderboard so we can see how you're stacking up against the rest?

BTW I voted again w/ my second email too


----------



## Smokyo7 (May 18, 2011)

Voted, you deserve it.


----------



## l3p (May 18, 2011)

Thanks all 3 !!!


----------



## -FOG- (May 18, 2011)

Voted


----------



## codyjansen (May 19, 2011)

Voted using my 3 emails.


----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Is there a leaderboard so we can see how you're stacking up against the rest?
> 
> BTW I voted again w/ my second email too


http://casemod2011.coolermaster.com/list.php?c=2

Looks like this mod is in the lead by a long shot, unless I missed something.  At the moment, >700 votes.  Only 2 other mods are even in the 300-400 range.  A handful are above 100 and some are lucky to even have 1 or 2 votes.

I think the winner is clear.


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, the only other one I'd even consider voting for is the Tron Cycle.


----------



## gvblake22 (May 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> http://casemod2011.coolermaster.com/list.php?c=2
> 
> Looks like this mod is in the lead by a long shot, unless I missed something.  At the moment, >700 votes.  Only 2 other mods are even in the 300-400 range.  A handful are above 100 and some are lucky to even have 1 or 2 votes.
> 
> I think the winner is clear.


Haha, looks like it is a contest to see who posted their worklog on the biggest forum community! 
Go TPU! 



...and yes, I voted too...


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 19, 2011)

I voted for l3p but I did closely examine all the other entries.

I have a soft spot for steampunk and the craftsmanship on the Positronic Brain is exceptional.  The only reason why it didn't get my vote was because I didn't really like the design.  If it had a couple useless gears and the glass water tube in a more obvious place, I would have voted for it instead of l3p.


----------



## l3p (May 19, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## l3p (May 19, 2011)

Small update 

Had a Q-pad CT for 4 years and was still very happy with it.
But i just needed a smaller one so ordered a Q-pad UC small.
But somehow it doesn't registrate my mx510 and mionix anymore that good.
Contacted Mionix and they wanted to send me a mousepad for on the plexi plate !

Thanks Peter & Richard !











Going to cut it this way i guess.






And almost done !
Still need to make the edges a little more rounded.


















Ordered something at work, they use it for small 9-30V motors on ships etc.
Im very curious about it how it will work.
I want to use it for the 2 D5 pumps later.






This way i can use 2 Bulgin momentary switches to set the speed from 10% till 100%
Also when it's powered off and on, it will remember the last speed setting.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 20, 2011)

Woot!
http://lifehacker.com/5803394/the-compudesk-an-epic-custom+built-all+in+one-desk


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Woot!
> http://lifehacker.com/5803394/the-compudesk-an-epic-custom+built-all+in+one-desk


Wow, I can't believe the comments on there.  People complaining over the stupidest things.  I'd like to see any of them build something even half as awesome as this.


----------



## lilkiduno (May 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Wow, I can't believe the comments on there.  People complaining over the stupidest things.  I'd like to see any of them build something even half as awesome as this.



I agree... after reading the 9 replies to the article. It really makes me want to  . honestly the one about his keyboard? really the article was about the desk mod it's self but i guess those that can not build something as nice as thise desk mod masterpeice must find some little thing that makes the whole thing not worth while..... honestly a keyboard :shadedshu his desk ----->  <----- their computers.

Good job for it was a awesome experience to watch this desk from the beginning to the end!


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

Almost 1,000 votes 

The gingerbread house is in 2nd with ~525 votes


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2011)

l3p and the l3pdesk made it to the homepage on Reddit. Tons of love from redditors. 

Awesome job man. I think you just opened a ton of doors for yourself. Way to have the dedication and skills to pull this off. I'm betting your the next Fatal1ty but for custom desks. 

Now you just need to make one that is just as cool but easier to mass produce and you are gonna be a rich mofo!

"Oh i just picked up the new l3pDesk"


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

But if it was in mass production, it wouldn't be unique anymore :/

edit:  Well, the original would be, of course.


----------



## Smokyo7 (May 21, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Wow, I can't believe the comments on there.  People complaining over the stupidest things.  I'd like to see any of them build something even half as awesome as this.


----------



## l3p (May 21, 2011)

*My own site L3p.nl is up again !*


AJ from *Atsiekratsie.nl* Thanks for all the help with migrating it, also for borrowing the Canon 400D 

Also Gerrit from x42 internet development Thanks for hosting my site for all those years !






BO the Man from RUINMYTUNE - Mashup\Bootleg\Remix Poducers\DJs came with an offer i couldn't resist...
Free hosting on a fast server!
He also helped for hours to get it up and running again.


*Thanks a lot guys !!!!!*


----------



## l3p (May 24, 2011)

Thanks man !

For the ones who liked them..

*I re-uploaded the pictures from the photo shoot and made them click able to original 3600x2900 resolution on a fast host.*

Probably next week I'll be testing the pump-controller.


----------



## theJesus (May 24, 2011)

Damn that _is_ a fast host.  I met my 800KB/s limit and bursted up to 2MB/s.

BTW, you've got almost 2,000 votes now


----------



## l3p (May 28, 2011)

I just can't stop, so some pictures again 

Ordered some extra black bolts for fixing fans to the rad.
Also for future usage off course. 










Also got a nice package from Highflow ontvangen.






2 momentary switches will be for "dimming" the 2 pumps.
The 3rd is to replace the "dot illuminated" switch i use for the reset button.
I do like the ring illuminated more.






Also wanted to try the Bitfenix sleeved cables.
I'll use these for the pumps too.
Very nice and soft sleeve by the way.










And this is all i was able to do this week


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2011)

You're running away with the Cooler Master Case Mod Comp (scratch builds) LOL

While my countryman is second in the tower mods competition, just behind that Brazilian who just called him a cheater in Facebook (yet admits asking everyone he knows in Brazil to vote *for him*, even those who don't know anything about case modding; in my countryman's case, he asks us to vote *who we think is the best*, not "vote for me").


Voted for your L3p D3sk there already.


----------



## l3p (May 28, 2011)

Cause of the desk crazyness i got a lot of votes from non-modders too, so i was pretty worried 
So I asked Coolermaster and it isn't cheating. 

Thanks for your vote man


----------



## theJesus (May 28, 2011)

I like those switches and the sleeving looks great too.  BTW, somebody is catching up to you on votes.  2395 vs 2206 currently.  One day left to vote, it's gonna be a close call, but I think you've got it.

edit:  Two people catching up actually.  2395 vs 2255, vs 2206


----------



## l3p (May 28, 2011)

China has a lot of people


----------



## l3p (May 29, 2011)

Here a movie with the noise the desk creates while gaming  








Don't forget to leave a vote 
http://casemod2011.coolermaster.com/profile.php?u=37&c=2


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2011)

I was about to call shenanigans that there was even audio running in that clip until I hear the zoom of the camera moving. The coin toss really put things in perspective. Excellent temperatures as well.


----------



## l3p (May 29, 2011)

Thanks man !


----------



## theJesus (May 29, 2011)

Voting ends sometime today and top 3 are very close right now, with L3p D3sk in the lead.

2414 > 2395 > 2256

If you haven't voted yet, then HTFU and vote!


----------



## l3p (May 29, 2011)

Lol, thanks man 

SERAPH will win with the votes, im sure


----------



## theJesus (May 29, 2011)

I don't know . . . you just jumped up another 12 votes lol

edit:  I can't count lol.  I meant 7 votes >.>


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely amazing, really have to say you have taken desk to new levels of WIN!


----------



## -FOG- (May 29, 2011)

No matter what the outcome of this competition is, L3P is the winner IMO.   L3P FTW !!!


----------



## arnoo1 (May 29, 2011)

*voted!!*

voted man, great build!! love it


----------



## theJesus (May 29, 2011)

Well, Seraph has taken the lead by a few hundred votes now 

However, I noticed this in the rules


> Winners are selected based on:
> 30%: Public votes
> 70%: Ratings from Cooler Master appointed judges and based on the following criteria:
> 
> ...


I'm so anxious to see who wins, you'd think I had an entry in the competition lol


----------



## l3p (May 29, 2011)

Let's just wait till patiently till Tuesday


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

WTF that "TRON" build won over the judges (and thus l3p d3sk is only 2nd)???


----------



## xenocide (Jun 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> WTF that "TRON" build won over the judges (and thus l3p d3sk is only 2nd)???



It was a custom made Tron Lightcycle Case.  I was reading about it on I believe Bit-Tech, and I can imagine it probably beat L3p's entry due to Complexity.  L3p's was a better overall mod, but it is essentially a mounted desk with a computer installed inside of it.  Compare that to a completely fabricated replica of a lightcycle from Tron Legacy that doubles as a working computer, and it's not unreasonable.  He only lost by 0.56 points.  I honestly think he should have won, but the other entry was pretty impressive.  Congrats L3p!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> It was a custom made Tron Lightcycle Case.  I was reading about it on I believe Bit-Tech, and I can imagine it probably beat L3p's entry due to Complexity.  L3p's was a better overall mod, but it is essentially a mounted desk with a computer installed inside of it.  Compare that to a completely fabricated replica of a lightcycle from Tron Legacy that doubles as a working computer, and it's not unreasonable.  He only lost by 0.56 points.  I honestly think he should have won, but the other entry was pretty impressive.  Congrats L3p!



If l3p's entry is "essentially a mounted desk with a computer installed inside of it", then the TRON entry is essentially "a lightcycle with a computer installed inside of it."

Aesthetically speaking it's not even much to look at, it's the evil convoluted combination of 70s-80s Sci-Fi and 21st Century "futuristic" designs.



The scores were convenient too. l3p's lead in public voting was equated by the judges' scoring for TRON over his, then added by around 0.5 of a point to TRON.

EDIT: That TRON entry should have been docked points by the judges for "innovativeness." Why, you ask? It actually looks like the stereos being sold here LOLOLOL the "wheels" looks like the speakers LOL

And I doubt that design was older than my cousin's stereo she has at home for more than 6 years now. LOL


----------



## theJesus (Jun 1, 2011)

Bah, BS that somebody with such a significantly lower amount of public votes.  In fact, when you look at the other scores, the public votes didn't seem to have too a whole lot of weight.

This mod is the only one that got a huge amount of public votes _and_ a great score from the judges.  Regardless, this should have won.  2nd place is still nothing to scoff at though, and congrats on that.


----------



## l3p (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the support and votes guys ! 

I am very happy to stand next to ASPHIAX on the second place right under Boddakers TRON build !


----------



## Smokyo7 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah bro, to hell with that, you won that shit out right. He has 1,913 less votes! What is the purpose of having a public voting system when the 'judges' choose winner in the end?


----------



## l3p (Jun 8, 2011)

Some guys from Spain thought it was a good idea to make 1 post on 3 huge Spanish sites with all my 800 pictures in it   (150 GB a day)

If anyone wants to see the all the 800+ buildlog photos or the photoshoot, i also uploaded them here until my host goes up again.

Tweakers.net buildlog Buildlog Photo Album

Facebook Buildlog Photo Album

-

Tweakers.net Photoshoot pictures

Facebook Photoshoot pictures


----------



## l3p (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a small update about my plans 

This summer I will continue with a custom reservoir in D3sk.
It'll be located in the middle of my desk, below my keyboard.
I'll do this later because I had just had it with the desk for now 

I do have been busy with planning the next build.
This time not a scratch build but a casemod, especially to visit lanparty's.

So more on that later in a new buildlog

My Site + photos from the build logs http://www.l3p.nl are still not working.
There are still so many requests that 3 servers till now couldn't hold it
Some gentlemen of Tweakers.net are now looking what they can do.
(Thanks Bo, zeef and Kees!)


This week i tested the controller that I would use for the 2 Laing D5 pumps.
On one way or another, it doesn't adjust the speed as I wanted it, with 2 Bulgin momentary switches in 8 increments from 0% to 100%.

Later that evening I tried it with 120mm fans and it worked perfect.
The LED in the Bulgin even dims along with the fan speed. (Although this is difficult to see in the movie)
So I think i will use it with the 8x120mm fans in the desk that are now running at 5V, but then @ 12V with 2 Bulgin switches do arrange 0% -100% in 8 steps.

The two extra buttons will be placed just next to the power, reset button and lights button, so five in a row.


----------



## Smokyo7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah, I'm about to order that switch, love it, I've got the blue dot one now, but FrozenCPU just got the ring ones back in stock.


----------



## l3p (Jun 21, 2011)

You can order the Lamptrons too, they are twice as cheap as Bulgin and just as good


----------



## l3p (Jul 15, 2011)

My own site is finally up again, so all the pictures are available in the buildlog again 
I'm also very proud of being ROTM @ Guru3D.com !

Some small changes i did the last few weeks on the desk.
Made the ROG logo more visible with an "acid green" look.





Also used EK thermal pads for the HDD's, not for the cooling but for the resonance.
It's even more quiet then in the video now.





This summer further on with the custom reservoir in the middle of the desk.
At this moment im busy with my new build 'L3p L4n' specially for the lans im attending next year.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 15, 2011)

just saw this, and this is easily the best desk i've ever seen..

and easily the cleanest and the most awesome mods i've seen, 
well done and congrats l3p.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 11, 2011)

In case it hasnt been posted already and im too lazy to look, I just came to this via stumbleupon.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> In case it hasnt been posted already and im too lazy to look, I just came to this via stumbleupon.



Dammit man, don't do that. You had me excited there was an update. lol.


----------



## l3p (Aug 11, 2011)

Oops, update in a few weeks


----------



## l3p (Aug 15, 2011)

I can see lots of people are viewing this thread the last few days.
Is there anyone who can tell me where the link comes from ? 
(My data traffic is rising enormously  )


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2011)

I showed some of my friends this thread, maybe it's that.

EDIT: Woah, looked at the bottom. I don't think I showed that many lol. Uhm, you said you were on some sites, maybe it's from that.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 15, 2011)

Alot are probably coming from StumbleUpon and other web blog sites.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 19, 2011)

sweet mother of all that is great and good 
my god its beautiful ..... thee awesome .. .can't nnnnNnnNNNDoessnnnnnnnnoottt commmmmmmm puTtttttttttttttttttttttttttttteee error


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 19, 2011)

Uh what?


----------



## l3p (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol thanks ?


----------



## Regil (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you L3p for posting all of your build, I am very impressed with it. I just spent the last 2.5 hours reading all that was posted. You have given me a lot of ideas for doing up something close to this. Hope you have no issue with me using this idea for something a little less built into the wall.

One big question I have for you. How loud is the radiator you have under your house? I'm thinking I won't have the option of doing that.


----------



## l3p (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Regil 

No issues at all, would love to see some pics when it's finished!

Here you can see/hear how loud the rad is :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpBDQ9XXFGo

I do think with the fans on 5V or 7V will be very silent and still cool down the water enough.


----------



## Regil (Aug 28, 2011)

One other thing I didn't fully understand, how is having two pumps beneficial for you. Mind you I don't know how those pumps are built but I wouldn't think having two inline would not do anything for you unless one is pushing and the other is "pulling".

Regil


----------



## l3p (Aug 28, 2011)

That idea just came from playing with the pumps.
Both pumps only push the water, one is helping the other.
This way i could use both pumps at speed setting 2 to get the flow i wanted.
This all was to make it as silent as possible.
For example, with a loop like this one pump on speedsetting 5 wouldn't be enough.
But 2 pumps on setting 2 or 3 pumps on setting 1 do have enough flow.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2011)

Epic build. This is just amazing, super clean and awesome.


----------



## XZT203 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just registered to say CONGRATULATIONS and SWEET BUILD to you, l3p.

This is truly the epitome of all worklogs I have ever seen.

Thanks for your work, l3p. My hat goes off to you.


----------



## l3p (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot XZT203!


----------



## GamingMonster (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mounting it all*

Hi there, I been watching the whole post but I can't figure out what these to are for. Both seem to be the "case" you put all in?


----------



## l3p (Sep 27, 2011)

The second photo is a layout for the first photo when its welded.
And yes thats the desks basis


----------



## GamingMonster (Sep 27, 2011)

*Awesome Build*

Must say this is a incredible build, I almost can't believe it's possible!!!!!!! So you just bend the aluminium plate? How did you get a so nice bend then? And the height is just 15 cm? And I didn't understand the cable managment, did you take plate for the motherboard and just made screws to lift it som cm?

Lot's of questions, but, it was pretty interesting, read the whole shit and gonna do it again to the weekend!

Keep on building!


----------



## l3p (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks man!
All your questions are visible in this thread 
Yes i bended it with a bend machine.
The height is 18cm, lifted the mainboard on a plate with Rubber tape.
Have fun reading it again this weekend


----------



## GamingMonster (Sep 27, 2011)

*Epic*

Thanks a lot! I'm really inspired! Now I'm gonna learn google sketchup and start building, but how did you learn it?


----------



## l3p (Sep 27, 2011)

It was my first mod/casebuild, i do work with aluminium and steel sometimes cause i'm an electrician


----------



## GamingMonster (Sep 27, 2011)

*Not that*

Oh not that, I already know, but how did you learn google scetchup?


----------



## l3p (Sep 27, 2011)

A few hours of practise and anyone can do that


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 11, 2011)

*NICE Desk!*

Very impressive. Nice custom design.


----------



## weatherdown (Oct 11, 2011)

Found this log via Stumbleupon. read through every post. awesome job man. wish I had the time to do something like this.. maybe in a few years when i'm not being deployed all the time.

oh.. +1 to the number of people that registered just to comment on this


----------



## l3p (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks a very lot weatherdown for registering just to leave a message here!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 25, 2011)

Epic


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 25, 2011)

no matter how many times i see this build, im very impressed,


----------



## l3p (Nov 25, 2011)

no matter how many times i see a post in my thread, I appreciate it a lot


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

look where i found you 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....285006248209604.71204.202433753133521&type=3

i liked it already. cute kid btw


----------



## l3p (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot de.das.dude! She's the sweetest


----------



## l3p (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, it's been a truly indescribable modding year for me, and I wanted to close out this tremendous honor by thanking the following sponsors, friends and fans.
In case you missed it (pun intended), I somehow managed to scrape by extremely talented competition and pull some awards in the process. 
 It still makes me so proud, as the competition was refined and full of talent!

Bit-Tech Mod Of The Year and Guru3D Rig Of The Year
Other achievements

As a bonus to the supportive community, I am sharing some unseen photos of the finished project.








After submitting this post, I will be focusing on my current casemod  and company, Red Harbinger. 
 I have met some incredible people along the way with the L3p D3sk. 
 I know a lot of you were very interested in building or buying the L3p D3sk, and I am happy to announce we will be producing it for sale; the manufacture prototypes are being created as I type this final message. 
 As a founding member of Red Harbinger Inc., you can expect to see current and future builds (including the L3p D3sk) for actual purchase.  
Again, thanks for all your support and feedback; I could not have done it without the strong support of the community!

Acknowledgements:

My wife and daughter for all their patience.
Neighbors Babs & Gepke
Rudi & Susanne Kirst van Camping de Kuilaart.
Pascal for inspiring me.
Hendrik van Slooten
Richard Keirsgieter
cK-Leds
Freddy from the Highflow forum.
Vincent from the Highflow forum.
wwwicked from the Highflow forum.
Antony Leather from Bit-Tech.net
Hilbert from Guru3D.com
Highflow.nl and all the forum members for making me addicted to water-cooling.
Bit-tech.net and all the forum members.
Guru3D.com and all the forum members.
All the supporting sites who placed articles or where I could place my buildlog.
All the readers, supporters and voters from all the buildlogs all over the world.
Fans for  all the emails and compliments coming in from every part of the planet!
I can't express what it really means to have so many fans interested in my design!
And off course all people who I might forgot to thank in person!

Also not to forget the sponsors who made this all possible.




















Thanks again for being an integral part of this process.  
-Peter Brands (L3p)



 
Redharbinger
Redharbinger Facebook
My Facebook


----------



## technicks (Jan 8, 2012)

Dat ziet er zeer vet uit Peter.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 8, 2012)

congratulations on the company l3p!!!

I'm really looking forward to see the mass produced l3p d3sk
and if the price is right, I'm considering getting one of it


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations l3p. You deserved every single award if not more for your astounding effort and creativity. Every thing you come up with, people are left speechless. I browse TPU at school and as soon as one of your threads is up everyone is just looking at the photos with their mouths open...it's unreal.

It's good to see something like l3p d3sk coming to the consumer and I think this is a case of first class innovation. Thank you for being epic to the community and keep up the epic work!


----------



## Nocht (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome news!  Been reworking a few designs based on yours and hammering out details with a local precision metal shop in the area, but if I can get it from the source, it might be worth the wait.  I've subbed to the RH mail list now, so hopefully more good news to come.  (btw thanks for the email reply a few weeks back!)

Do you have plans to ship state-side, or do you think the weight will be prohibitive?


----------



## l3p (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks again all of you! 

Hi Nocht!
We will certainly ship worldwide, but as I'm 'only' a designer I got no clue what the costs will be


----------



## Tony2438 (Mar 28, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Honda (Apr 11, 2012)

This is an amazing build. I love it.

What other forums do you have this posted on? I think I saw the build thread when it first started on another forum but can't remember which one lol


----------



## l3p (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Honda!

Yeah I've been posting it on some other forums too


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 11, 2012)

So now that you're done and famous from the desk.... those components in their are looking a tad dated.  I think it's time for an upgrade  

seriously though, fantastic job on this.  It's a great way to show people that pc's are more than just boxes but can be their own work of art and ingenuity in and of themselves.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 12, 2012)

wow you win 





> Bit-Tech Mod Of The Year and Guru3D Rig Of The Year


yeah you deserve it, i love your work, sleek and neat 
congratulation


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 12, 2012)

awesome work man!


----------



## l3p (Apr 12, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> So now that you're done and famous from the desk.... those components in their are looking a tad dated.  I think it's time for an upgrade
> 
> seriously though, fantastic job on this.  It's a great way to show people that pc's are more than just boxes but can be their own work of art and ingenuity in and of themselves.



Thanks m8 
Well actually don't need a hardware update yet, it's still fast enough to answer all those mails, questions and posting updates in my next project logs 



micropage7 said:


> wow you win
> yeah you deserve it, i love your work, sleek and neat
> congratulation





xBruce88x said:


> awesome work man!



Thanks both of you!!


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 23, 2012)

Love this!!! I just finished my first build.  A little sloppy compared to yours, but once I buy my house next spring I will have the area to work.  This is my build if you want a good laugh http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2609824#post2609824


----------



## l3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your comment man, left a comment in your thread, really love it!


----------



## originaldondada (May 30, 2012)

*awesome*

This is some good stuff man.  I tried doing something like this about a year ago except i used a wooden frame.  Not nearly as organized and professional looking as yours tho.  Im thinking about redoing mine now haha.  Check it out here if u want. Let me know what you think.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Desk-with-Built-in-PC/


----------



## l3p (May 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot for sharing m8! Really like the idea with the screen and speakers!
Building it from wood was my first plan, however I'm really addicted to aluminum


----------



## KeeperHood (Jul 8, 2012)

The best build ever made, it looks so badass, all respects to the genius l3p!

I've never experimented with builds and modding, but after seeing this and the mineral oil cooling methods i think it would be a great hybrid having a oil aquarium computer under your hands while your at your desk  I guess the casing has to be constructed safely so no leaking occurs. Also working on replacements would be a mess probably.


----------



## Iactus (Jul 8, 2012)

wow, i would pay good money to have one of those set ups


----------



## l3p (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry for pulling this thread out of the dust .. 

Wanted to let you guys know 'L3p D3sk' is still alive.
After 3 years not changing anything it was time for an upgrade, re-install and clean-up.
Here's a little log about it

















































































































Hopefully it can last another few years


----------



## l3p (Sep 15, 2013)

As promised.


--->  L3p D3sk 2013 - YouTube <---


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 17, 2013)

*lots of water*

It's a good project, superb,
But with the space that you're below ground, maybe if you had a deposit of 100 to 500 liters for refrigeration system didn't need no radiator fans.


----------



## l3p (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks! 

Problem is that 100-500 Liters of Feser UV green is quite expensive


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2013)

Still looks as awesome as I remember it last time when this thread was going on 
Beautiful work, and I enjoyed the video too


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 17, 2013)

I really love this mod. UV, installation, monitor, the great idea of underground rad (I would be afraid to go change something there hahaha).

Question: As per 2013, why using a 2600k and a GTX 690? Used item? (if so I understand, I changed my 2500k for a 2700k (cost me 100$)  )


----------



## l3p (Sep 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Still looks as awesome as I remember it last time when this thread was going on
> Beautiful work, and I enjoyed the video too



Thanks a lot man 



ChristTheGreat said:


> I really love this mod. UV, installation, monitor, the great idea of underground rad (I would be afraid to go change something there hahaha).
> 
> Question: As per 2013, why using a 2600k and a GTX 690? Used item? (if so I understand, I changed my 2500k for a 2700k (cost me 100$)  )



Thanks mate!
Yeah, the mainboard, cpu, memory and gpu came from previous casemods.
Finally found a spot to upgrade the 3 year old hardware 

i7 960 @ 4.2 Ghz -> i7 2600K @ 4.8Ghz
REX III -> Maximus V Formula (Finally a proper onboard Sata3 controller!)
6GB Corsair 2000Mhz -> 32GB Corsair 2133Mhz
GTX580SLI -> GTX690 
Intel 510 120GB -> Samsung EVO 250GB
2 x Cooler Master 700/800W -> 1 x Cooler Master V1000

Not that much fast but all these tiny improvements made it feel quite faster and .. power usage is 40% less


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 18, 2013)

I see , good upgrade, less power, something I like


----------



## l3p (Nov 2, 2014)

Still alive and kicking again 






Drain/fill video:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2014)

You know what I'm going to say...  "EPIC!" 

Just showed it to a friend of mine (cad engineer) and he thought it was amazing!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice video and upgrade


----------

